# work lights



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

elementbldrs said:


> We have maybe 150 wobbles and wobble jrs, and yes all at some level of falling apart, several miles of string lights, and dozens of these These work incredibly well if you are in rough, only rely on the wobbles once we have nowhere to hang lights or when changing rooms/ floors frequently requires constant remobilization. Strings for halls. All have their place. Only find led good for simple task lighting, but you have to have a combination of general and task. And always a headlamp on the brain bucket.


wtf do you need 150 wobble lights for? I was using one of mine tonight in the back yard. Lights up my whole back yard and both my neighbors too lol


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Truth be told thats probably 150 wobbles just sitting at our warehouse... Building grounds up between 10 and 50 stories, self perform concrete, gc the rest. Sparky handles most of the lights, spiders, and baloney cords. But we go through wobbles like crazy.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

This is the next work light on my list and they throw in the diesel gen set for free!
http://www.wisesales.com/wacker-por...qgrR_-fSNjJtbZ_I_7Oj6h8uP_5-oGjg1ZBoC24Tw_wcB


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

jhark123 said:


> This is the next work light on my list and they throw in the diesel gen set for free! http://www.wisesales.com/wacker-portable-light-tower-narrow-body-0620553.html?gclid=CjwKEAjwzqKiBRCAydTZzOLi9CISJACm3irWXikO2SnqgrR_-fSNjJtbZ_I_7Oj6h8uP_5-oGjg1ZBoC24Tw_wcB


 what you going do asphalt paveing or 24 hour around the clock work with that puppy .


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jhark123 said:


> This is the next work light on my list and they throw in the diesel gen set for free! http://www.wisesales.com/wacker-portable-light-tower-narrow-body-0620553.html?gclid=CjwKEAjwzqKiBRCAydTZzOLi9CISJACm3irWXikO2SnqgrR_-fSNjJtbZ_I_7Oj6h8uP_5-oGjg1ZBoC24Tw_wcB


There's one of them new walmart quick store things being built down the road from me and for the last few weed they have had one of them things tipped up and the lights hanging through a window so they can See what they are doing inside.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Wanted to resurrect this thread and see if anyone has new input. I'm in the market for good work light, preferably low heat, not portable, with neutral color output.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

aptpupil said:


> Wanted to resurrect this thread and see if anyone has new input. I'm in the market for good work light, preferably low heat, not portable, with neutral color output.



Color output gonna be the big issue there. My MH puts out no heat and massive amounts of light but can make colors look odd compared to natural light.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

aptpupil said:


> Wanted to resurrect this thread and see if anyone has new input. I'm in the market for good work light, preferably low heat, not portable, with neutral color output.


Costco Duralite.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

cree 4300 light bulbs retrofit into string light.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Since LEDs use constant current drive they may not care so much about connections that eventually become corroded.


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Mar 28, 2015)

I replaced all my 500 watts halogens by this kind of Chinese 50 watts LEDs and I'm very happy with them.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm all l.e.d.....2/18 volt Milwaukee's ..2 ...110/husky ....110 rechargeable l.e.d. from flood-it to light trailer 24/7 and l.e.d. shop light in trailer .


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

DiasDePlaya said:


> I replaced all my 500 watts halogens by this kind of Chinese 50 watts LEDs and I'm very happy with them.


That might work, where did you get it?


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

When everybody gets hooked on LEDs and they are firmly in demand then the prices will go ^ and the LED lifetimes will go \/. 
IDK if the incands will then try to regain market share.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I got a wobble lights when they first came out and it wore out in a couple months.


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Mar 28, 2015)

aptpupil said:


> That might work, where did you get it?


I am in Chile, but you can find it in any LED store.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

GettingBy said:


> When everybody gets hooked on LEDs and they are firmly in demand then the prices will go ^ and the LED lifetimes will go \/.
> 
> IDK if the incands will then try to regain market share.



Prices for LED's have gone down dramatically over the past several years, and the quality has gone up. Incandescent lighting is dead. Too much heat, too much wasted energy, too short of a lifespan. I think LEDs will continue to improve and become even cheaper over time.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Led's are crazy reliable and cheap now. I see some cree bulbs the other day for $4 a piece on sale. I paid about $30 for sane thing 2 years ago.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Dunno'.

"The four basic laws of supply and demand are:[1]:37

If demand increases (demand curve shifts to the right) and supply remains unchanged, a shortage occurs, leading to a higher equilibrium price.
If demand decreases (demand curve shifts to the left) and supply remains unchanged, a surplus occurs, leading to a lower equilibrium price.
If demand remains unchanged and supply increases (supply curve shifts to the right), a surplus occurs, leading to a lower equilibrium price.
If demand remains unchanged and supply decreases (supply curve shifts to the left), a shortage occurs, leading to a higher equilibrium price."

If they have a great product that costs them almost zero to make, I guess they should manipulate the supply and charge a fortune.

I'd like it if they made the LED spectrum more like sunlight.

http://www.cree.com/News-and-Events/Cree-News/Press-Releases/2014/March/300LPW-LED-barrier

Don't forget the 'mouse print'
This press release contains forward-looking statements involving risks and uncertainties, both known and unknown, that may cause actual results to differ materially from those indicated. Actual results may differ materially due to a number of factors, including the risk that we may be unable to develop and release commercial products with performance comparable to the development results described above; the rapid development of new technology and competing products that may impair demand or render Cree’s products obsolete; the risk that we may be unable to manufacture products based on such technology and development results with sufficiently low cost to offer them at competitive prices or with acceptable margins; and other factors discussed in Cree’s filings with the Securities and Exchange Commission, including its report on Form 10-K for the year ended June 30, 2013, and subsequent filings.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I believe what we will find is that the supply will continue to grow for quite some time. Demand will increase as prices come down, and an equilibrium will occur at a lower price than we see today. There are a lot of manufacturers of LED's, and likely more to come. 

As for the quality of the light emitted, that's getting better as well. LED's used to only be able to be produced in one color temperature. Now they can be manufactured in a wide variety. We now also have dimmable bulbs, though that technology hasn't been perfected yet. They don't currently dim as low as incandescent bulbs. I'm sure that challenge will be overcome in the next few years as well. LED technology has evolved so much in just the past few years, it's hard to even stay on top of it.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Found this and I'm thinking I'll give it a try. Milspec Direct Power Tech LED Twin Work Light with Tripod - 6600 Lumens Output https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FQJLFD6/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_MY-zvb19HAS86


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I picked up the snap on LED work light sold at Costco for around $35. Small and bright.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

aptpupil said:


> Found this and I'm thinking I'll give it a try. Milspec Direct Power Tech LED Twin Work Light with Tripod - 6600 Lumens Output https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FQJLFD6/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_MY-zvb19HAS86



You pay a bit more you can get a wobble light that will put out 40000 lumens


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

40k?!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

aptpupil said:


> 40k?!



Yep the 400w MH model will put out 40k lumens


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

The relation between watts, lumens, beam angle and beam candlepower is pretty messy and the HD lights never seem to post enough data for a meaningful comparison.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Been using this for small stuff where I just need a little added light. I think it's an antique. I use a 100w bulb and the lens is magnified.



I have a pole light mounted to a small automotive rim, complete with outlet and switch and a 500 w clear bulb on top for full room jobs...painting and such.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Robie said:


> I have a pole light mounted to a small automotive rim, complete with outlet and switch and a 500 w clear bulb on top for full room jobs...painting and such.


It can also reheat your lunch

A 500W clear bulb must be like looking at the sun


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

rrk said:


> It can also reheat your lunch
> 
> A 500W clear bulb must be like looking at the sun


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

It does light the room....


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

rrk said:


> It can also reheat your lunch
> 
> A 500W clear bulb must be like looking at the sun


Also roast the flesh off your arm. You know that soft spot on the inside of your arm just above your elbow....


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Robie said:


> I have a pole light mounted to a small automotive rim, complete with outlet and switch and a 500 w clear bulb on top for full room jobs...painting and such.


Pic?


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I use the 500 watt halogens on tripods, I keep thinking about changing over to LED's. My halogens took a beating in the van so now I only load when needed.
I too am tired of bad bulbs, wiring, connections etc. 
Wobble light may work for what we do.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Led's are crazy reliable and cheap now. I see some cree bulbs the other day for $4 a piece on sale. I paid about $30 for sane thing 2 years ago.


The utility company tends to subsidize some of the bulbs where I am. So depending when, certain styles end up real cheap. I paid $33/ea for my LED recess trims in my house over a year ago, and just did a customer project where the same ones were $12/ea. 

The Cree 4-flow 60W bulbs were under $4/ea last month, so I just bought a whole bunch for whatever lamps and oddball stuff that didn't have LED in it. I also noticed that the 4-flow bulbs don't cause any interference with my garage door openers like the ones before would do.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Things that have me not wanting wobbles are cost, they're low so a pile of tools on ground will shade it, and you can't shine it up towards the ceiling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

aptpupil said:


> Things that have me not wanting wobbles are cost, they're low so a pile of tools on ground will shade it, and you can't shine it up towards the ceiling



They spread the light everywhere. There's really no areas they won't light. They ain't really that low either. They are about the same height as my MFT kapex. At 40k lumens there's. Lot of light to fill al pat every area of a room. I run 2 most times I use them so minimal amount of shadows too.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> They spread the light everywhere. There's really no areas they won't light. They ain't really that low either. They are about the same height as my MFT kapex. At 40k lumens there's. Lot of light to fill al pat every area of a room. I run 2 most times I use them so minimal amount of shadows too.


They take up too much space.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> They take up too much space.



They are big. Ain't the kind of light you can carry into a loft of fit in a cabinet. Mine only really come out on bathroom and kitchen remodels or basements.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

aptpupil said:


> Pic?


I think it's a brake drum it's mounted to, not a rim.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

GettingBy said:


> Dunno'.
> 
> "The four basic laws of supply and demand are:[1]:37
> 
> ...


Funny...demand for flat screens went up all the while prices dropped and are still dropping.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Funny...demand for flat screens went up all the while prices dropped and are still dropping.


Economies of scale?


----------

